# Male vs female flaring?



## BeansJDS (May 20, 2013)

Hi all, 
Question for the experts, we bought 2 of baby bettas at Petco. We have 5 bettas, totally hooked on them. Well, I went to the store again to pickup some supplies and these same two babies were still there 2 weeks later. I had to get them. So, we are learning more than I would have guessed. It's actually been a lot of fun and I hope we are giving them good homes. 

Anyway, my question is we weren't sure if they were females or males or what types of course. I'm happy to wait, but I think they are boys because they flared, do females flare? Like with a fairly large membrane or beard compared to their size. That is likely a sure sign they are boys right?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Females flare. They do have a smaller "beard" though. If you believe it is a male, look for:

- Long ventral fins
- Overall long fins in proportion to the body
- No ovipositor (can provide hints but not 100% reliable)
- Flaring at mirror or other males, with large beard
- Bubble nesting

Of course, the only way to tell for sure is to wait.


----------



## BeansJDS (May 20, 2013)

Thanks Matt! Its fun not knowing too!


----------

